# French ballet



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Russia aside, France also has a ballet scene; or am I wrong? Did Ravel compose any ballet(s)? Any other still preformed French composer?


----------



## jegreenwood

Historically, the French used to include ballets within their operas.

But Ravel wrote "Daphne and Chloe" and several others.
Debussy wrote several as well.

And many others.


----------



## Art Rock

Relevant thread.


----------



## Sissone

jegreenwood said:


> Historically, the French used to include ballets within their operas.
> 
> But Ravel wrote "Daphne and Chloe" and several others.
> Debussy wrote several as well.
> 
> And many others.


"Marco Spada" by Daniel Francois Espri Auber. a beautiful ballet, but rarely staged.


----------



## Rogerx

Sissone said:


> "Marco Spada" by Daniel Francois Espri Auber. a beautiful ballet, but rarely staged.


Did you ever heard /see Messager: Les Deux Pigeons, Sissone?
Such delightful music .


----------



## Marsilius

Sissone said:


> "Marco Spada" by Daniel Francois Espri Auber. a beautiful ballet, but rarely staged.


There is a superb Bolshoi performance on Blu-ray and DVD. Here is a review - http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/June/Auber_Marco_BAC413.htm


----------

